# Big Horn Endurance Saddle 804



## Sylvie Girouard (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post in this forum. Please excuse my english, I am a french canadian from Quebec. I would like to know if someone have any thoughts about the Big Horn endurance saddle FQHB 804 : 16" Big Horn Flex Tree Endurance Saddle FQHB 804 
I tried two weeks ago the 808 model ( 16" 17" Big Horn Excursion Endurance/Trail Saddle 808 809) but it was too tight for my quarter horse. It was so confortable for me ! I think that maybe the FQHB may fit well but I am not able to find it near my home, so I have to ordered it and I am not sure I will be allowed to return it if it doesn't fit.

Have someone ever try this saddle on a quarter horse ? Is it confortable for your horse and for you ?

Thank you,


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an older 806, which is supposedly a "medium plus" width, which I think is a bit narrower than the one you are looking at. It is wonderful, but too narrow for my wide appy. It has fit well on the lighter types of qh's.

I have a friend with the 809 and it was quite narrow, but a lovely saddle otherwise.

I have friends that ride in the 806 model and the light synthetic and we all love them for us, they are so comfortable.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be sure to wrap everything with plastic wrap and used a folded sheet on the horse's back to keep the saddle spotless. If it comes with a girth, don't use it, but another. If you are allowed to return it, the seller can come down hard on the refund price if the saddle appears used. Take lots of pics of when it arrives and when you send it back, if that is the case.


----------



## Sylvie Girouard (Oct 22, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you BlueSpark and Saddlepark for your advices


----------

